# I need 320 lavatory faucets, with PO



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Like I said, I need 320 lavatory faucets with PO. Best deal I have found do far is Pro FLo, from faucet depot, for 29.97 each, with free shipping. Anybody know of a better deal than that? Fergusons here, wants to sell them to me for 32.99 each. Had to ask them, how and the hell can i buy them cheaper from a competitor online, than I can from the fuggin company that OWNS pro-flo? They looked at me like this after that one::blink:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have 240 delta s/l with metal handle and metal pop up i will sell them to you for 40.00 each and i'll drive them down there myself.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I could be confused, but I thought Fergusons owned Faucet Depot / Faucet Direct. I know when I buy stuff from Toolup.com, it is always cheaper then if I walked into the Toolup (Fasteners) store in Vegas and tried to buy it over the counter.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nevada Plumber said:


> I could be confused, but I thought Fergusons owned Faucet Depot / Faucet Direct. I know when I buy stuff from Toolup.com, it is always cheaper then if I walked into the Toolup (Fasteners) store in Vegas and tried to buy it over the counter.


If they do own it, which would make since, then that would answer my question. First I have ever heard of them owning it. Nice call Nevada.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Like I said, I need 320 lavatory faucets with PO. Best deal I have found do far is Pro FLo, from faucet depot, for 29.97 each, with free shipping. Anybody know of a better deal than that? Fergusons here, wants to sell them to me for 32.99 each. Had to ask them, how and the hell can i buy them cheaper from a competitor online, than I can from the fuggin company that OWNS pro-flo? They looked at me like this after that one::blink:


They had a bad month last month and they want you to make it up for them.
They will screw you on your invoices if you don't watch them close. Like last month they charged 5 something for a qt. of pvc cement. Next month it may be 12. They seem to think you won't notice.:laughing:
I have never in 15 years had that problem with e&e.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Like I said, I need 320 lavatory faucets with PO. Best deal I have found do far is Pro FLo, from faucet depot, for 29.97 each, with free shipping. Anybody know of a better deal than that? Fergusons here, wants to sell them to me for 32.99 each. Had to ask them, how and the hell can i buy them cheaper from a competitor online, than I can from the fuggin company that OWNS pro-flo? They looked at me like this after that one::blink:


 If you got that quote from faucet direct, that is just one of the online faucet and fixture co's owned by Ferguson.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Glazed over Nevada's post. But he is right. I ordered some faucets from faucet direct and the salesman was giving me the hard sell for future purchases. Then he told me they thay were owned by Ferguson. So I cancelled my order. I have some bad blood with Fergy.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont buy anything from fergi since they tried to charge me 150 to SHIP a shower base from florida. That was the last time i went in there. It was going to take 7 working days to get it also. F them people.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know if you guys have tried Contractor Access, but they run some great deals. I have used their EZ Flow faucets and no problems. I bought several cases of kit. faucet @ $15.00 ea. Wish I had some more. Free shipping on orders over $500.00, same day if before 2pm. EZ Flow lav. w/ acrylic handles, MPU $17.88 on my last sale paper. if you call them ask for Rob.

http://www.contractoraccess.com/


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I buy a little from Ferugsons without any problems. I try not to purchase any Proflo products unless it is a repair part for a proflo faucet.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I dont buy anything from fergi since they tried to charge me 150 to SHIP a shower base from florida. That was the last time i went in there. It was going to take 7 working days to get it also. F them people.


gmta :yes:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't deal with fergy. The one around here does not stock water heaters, ("but, we can get you one tomorrow.....") and only 10' lengths of pipe and tube!!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mselkee (Aug 13, 2009)

Barnett #114248 _Lavatory Faucet Acrylic Handles, 4" Centers, Cast Brass, 1/2" IPS connections, Chrome plated Finish, Accepts Delta Repair parts, Brass P.O assby $23.14._ Note this is 2009 price. I put one of these in my spare bath 10 years ago when I built my house....It's not my favorite, but it's still there.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Just curious, does Fergy give terms to you. I stick with my local suppliers; knowing that if I need too they can float me for 30 if necessary.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

GOing on the cheap here, these are for some college town apartments, they will just get destroyed like the old ones did.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cheap like in Glacier Bay, can you go cheaper then that. Are there like $9.99 each.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Cheap like in Glacier Bay, can you go cheaper then that. Are there like $9.99 each.



Ron, they have to last at least a year buddy.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Ron, they have to last at least a year buddy.:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## winslow (Jan 3, 2010)

why are you determined to get the cheapest faucet available? Doesn't quality factor in somewhere?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

It's not the Quality, it's the Quantity.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

So all the Moen talk was just for fun?:whistling2:I think I understand if its only one then its worth installing a good faucet but if its a few hundred then we install bottom of the barrel. Moens so good they couldnlt possibly tear those up could they???:jester::laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

RIck nailed it. I know every other plumber that got aske to bid, is bidding the same thing. I see brand new complexs around town, all pro flo fixtures.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I was just havin fun on rockstars expense.....i undestand why he's using an economy grade faucet. Hope you dont get an extra ordinary bad batch is all. Dont let warranties ruin your day! Goodluck and i hope you get the bid if you want it.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

I've actually had a really good relationship with my local Ferg. They probably get 30-40 % of my business. As for the pro-flo products, they've given me samples of just about everything (toilets, faucets, sump pumps, ball valves etc.) to try, but I'm not impressed with any of them. One thing I will not do is furnish and install something I feel is an inferior product. If the GC or owner is looking for a $10 faucet, tell them where they can buy it, and you'll put it in for them, but will not warranty them. A few years ago I did a rehab on an old fraternity house, vacant for about 15 years. Rebuilt all of the Moentrol valves that were in block walls, and (thinking I was saving a couple bucks) put on 50+ cheapie shower heads I picked up for a few bucks apiece. One by one, they leaked, sprayed, broke off at the threads... you name it. After about the 7th or 8th service call, I offered to go through and change them all out with a better quality one. I just couldn't stand giving away an hour every few weeks for a $3.00 shower head.


----------

